# Saturday afternoon run around the 'wolds



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Before and after!

Still at least the 'after' meant we could enjoy our tea and buns in peace!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely -all that fresh air and no rain!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Awww beautiful photos and gorgeous, tired pup!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

She is still flat out on the floor! 
We had beautiful sunshine and couldn't believe how hot it was after the rain yesterday. 
Binks created quite the attraction when we went to the local town for a cuppa, took us 20 mins to walk 10 feet!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Duckdog said:


> She is still flat out on the floor!
> We had beautiful sunshine and couldn't believe how hot it was after the rain yesterday.
> Binks created quite the attraction when we went to the local town for a cuppa, took us 20 mins to walk 10 feet!!


Wonderful, she looked contented yet wacked in the last two photos.

I know exactly what you mean about walking 10 feet in 20 mins. We had exactly the same when Millie had her first outing. My mum was with me and has never owned a dog, she was absolutely bowled over by the sea of smiling faces coming towards us.  Enjoy the attention.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Aww cute! I love when they run around all happy and then get so tired they just crash - they look so cute


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Tired content puppy  lovely .. hope the tea & bun was nice


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Wonderful, she looked contented yet wacked in the last two photos.
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about walking 10 feet in 20 mins. We had exactly the same when Millie had her first outing. My mum was with me and has never owned a dog, she was absolutely bowled over by the sea of smiling faces coming towards us.  Enjoy the attention.


it was quite nice I have to admit! and nearly 100% of the people asked what breed she was


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Tired content puppy  lovely .. hope the tea & bun was nice


coffee and walnut...divine


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Duckdog said:


> coffee and walnut...divine


ooooh my favourite! 

Binky looks divine too! x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

What a lovely day, its great when they have such fun and an added bonus when they crash out for so long afterwards.


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

We had a lovely afternoon out yesterday in Stratford on Avon and had the same experience, Sam. Everyone was stopping for a fuss and Rafferty crashed out afterwards. It also meant that he was much more relaxed about going in his car crate-knowing that he was going to have a walk and lots of fusses. Trouble is, he's getting to expect people to stop now and he stops and looks back at them when he doesn't get a fuss


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You look like you had a great time, it's been a lovely weekend, nice to see a tired contented poo xx


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Aw looks like so much fun! I can't wait to take Theo out!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

CurlieKatie said:


> Aw looks like so much fun! I can't wait to take Theo out!!


It is the best bit!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

loopyloo said:


> We had a lovely afternoon out yesterday in Stratford on Avon and had the same experience, Sam. Everyone was stopping for a fuss and Rafferty crashed out afterwards. It also meant that he was much more relaxed about going in his car crate-knowing that he was going to have a walk and lots of fusses. Trouble is, he's getting to expect people to stop now and he stops and looks back at them when he doesn't get a fuss


I love Stratford! Have some good friends there. It is funny having a cutie poo, that attracts so much attention.... I said to my OH it is like being out with Cheryl cole!


----------

